# Brand Spanking New Won't Start



## cstultz (Feb 17, 2014)

Just bought a Brand New Deluxe 30" Ariens from a box store.

got home, put gas in and it wont start!!! I thought it might be bad gas. I drained it, put new gas in and even drained the carb. NOTHING! Checked the spark plug by using a screwdriver and looking for an arc. NOTHING! Seems like something is keeping it from getting spark. The key is in. Its set to the run position. Possibly a bad switch??? If so.... ANNOYING


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

I think I would just bring it back and exchange it.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

There has been a report of a shorted switch a few days ago here on the board. Ariens walked the owner through a fix. I'll see if I can find the post and link it.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

Pull the pair of wires off behind the stop switch.
I'd return it if it proves further diagnosis and study.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Heres link to thread...

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...921030-deluxe-28-will-not-start-resolved.html


----------



## cstultz (Feb 17, 2014)

Problem is... Its the only one in the area. I went all over the state of NH looking for it. And... There is a storm coming tomorrow. Returning it isnt that easy! Ariens is supposed to be reliable.


----------



## cstultz (Feb 17, 2014)

I was going to pull the wires. I started to. They were really on tight. I didnt want to break them, trying to get them off. Im thinking there is a short there or one of the wires is grounded. The only other possibility is the off/run switch.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Ariens support chat is still open, phone support may also be open.


----------



## cstultz (Feb 17, 2014)

Where is the support chat? I tried Ariens website. It closed at 4pm central time


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

The spade lug has a tiny tooth that locks in a tiny hole onto the male prong back of the switch . Wiggle your long nose holding on to the wire crimp area, till the tooth fails. It should slip off after that. Leave both air hang. No danger of shock from this small current involved here. They are easy to reinsert back on.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Sorry my mistake. There was a period where they had extended hours (I think)
but I guess that's over.


----------



## cstultz (Feb 17, 2014)

So I took off the shield and it started right up. Put the shield back on and when I tightened the last bolt down, it must have shorted again. Looks like I will be looking for the short in the daylight. Any suggestions on removing the cover without pulling off or breaking any of the connections?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

All you should need to do is get one end off to see if it's grounding. If not at the switch at a connector or where it actually bolts/connects to ground.

Or if you have a powered test light or DVOM that beeps on a diode or continuity test check for continuity in that ground circuit without taking the wires off.

Last one in the area , , , you might have to put some effort into fixing it for your own sake. 

Edit: I'm late to the party but the info is good. If you have a problem with getting wires loose and you have the light or meter it's a work around.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

That shield is cutting into a wire that is not dressed into the right place. Trace the path of that wire and change it to a smarter location. You are close! Use a couple tie straps to make it permanent safe from a repeat pinching.


----------



## cstultz (Feb 17, 2014)

That's gotta be it. Only other thing I can think of is the switch gets too close to the chasis and when I tighten it, it shorts across. Still not sure which switch it is


----------



## rut3556 (Feb 13, 2014)

>>I went all over the state of NH looking for it.<<

Nothing at Nashua Outdoor Power?


----------



## cstultz (Feb 17, 2014)

rut3556 said:


> >>I went all over the state of NH looking for it.<<
> 
> Nothing at Nashua Outdoor Power?


Not late Saturday evening in a snow storm or on Sunday. I have a dealer 2 minutes from my house also. No place was open when I needed it.


----------



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

Check the oil level. The low oil shut off may be turning off the spark.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

_*"So I took off the shield and it started right up."

*_That kind of rules out low oil. Never hurts to check.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Read post 49 over here.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...s-non-servicing-dealer-read-5.html#post173050

This guys sounds like he works for a dealer who sees some Ariens blowers and is aware of a electrical short in some models that sounds just like your issue. Unfortunately he didn't go into much detail, but it sounds like you are not alone in your troubles.


----------

